# What are the best options for getting a coffee machine



## onemobo (Nov 12, 2016)

Looking at adding a coffee section to my shop along with cakes and deserts.

Looking on ebay there seems to be massive difference in price and options for lease etc.

what are the best options to start with.

also I plan on recruiting someone to run this section as I don't have much experience doing this so any ideas what I should be asking


----------

